# OB training vid of my last GSD



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

This vid is of my previous GSD Blitz that had the nerve issues. Just doing some marker OB training with her. She is 14 months in this vid. Before anyone comments, I know my voice can sometimes sound like Im angry but im really not lol. Its just how I talk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMVPjyAAk8o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing.

any chance you do speedwalking at the mall, or the bike path?

The only place I have encountered those types of arm movements is while at the mall observing speed walkers, or if I see them on the trails


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol its trial walking, I wanted her to get acustomed to the stupid arm movements without thinking I was waving treats around. Actually when I walked her I used "heel" as a command instead of foose which meant walk next to me but you dont have to crank your head around and watch me. I did most of my training with her off leash as it was convenient to have a dog that could be taken for walks without one.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz,

When was the last time you trialed? That exaggerated arm movement went out of style years ago. Now it's supposed to be "natural" arm movement. I also noticed you're mixing up fuss and heel and heir and come once in awhile. If you're going to tell her
platz (about 2:38) wait till she does before recalling her. Decent looking young dog with potential. She'll do better if you're consistent.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> Lol its trial walking, I wanted her to get acustomed to the stupid arm movements without thinking I was waving treats around.


..."trial walking", huh...that's a new one on me. It looked to me like you were trying to bring up her drives by exaggerating your movements with your arms, your turns, etc..


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

susan tuck said:


> ..."trial walking", huh...that's a new one on me. It looked to me like you were trying to bring up her drives by exaggerating your movements with your arms, your turns, etc..


Lol dont give me that much credit. I actually was doing that to keep her focused.

Thomas Heel and fuss are two different commands for her. As are hier and come. Also, yes my consistency is not the best I have a lot to learn and a long way to go. She was decent in all respects other then her nerve issues a huge waste imo. She just couldnt do the foundation bitework without getting fearful and defensive. Lol I guess I should quit the dumb arm movements.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

we all have quirks...no one is perfect. I was just tryin to be funny mostly, but it was very noticeable.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

lol no worrys.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> Thomas Heel and fuss are two different commands for her. As are hier and come.
> 
> 
> What is the difference? It looked like you were using them the same in the video?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> lol no worrys.


ok then...you'll fit in here


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You know who always moves his arms like that in trial? Ronnie Van Den Berghe from Belgium. Personally I think it looks a little goofy, but what the hell, the guy is one of the greats, he's pretty much done it all, so who am I to criticize? I'd happily move my arms like that if it would make me a better trainer, or even a pinch as good as he is. So pump away my friend, pump away!
:smile:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Haz ... it sounds like you didn't have any indications of the nerve issues until you started bitework. is that a correct assumption ?

do you have some clips of the bitework ?


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

have stop watching after 45 sec. really why do you post that??nothing on your work make sense. sorry to say that but someone should tell you that.

i know i am real rude


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> So pump away my friend, pump away!
> :smile:


not really good sentence structure, if you take a second look at it..


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> not really good sentence structure, if you take a second look at it..


oh....damn!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Stefan Schaub said:


> have stop watching after 45 sec. really why do you post that??nothing on your work make sense. sorry to say that but someone should tell you that.
> 
> i know i am real rude


What am I doing wrong? Not being sarcastic Im curious and want to understand better. I originally took the video so I had a record of were I had gotten with her OB. I just posted cause I was bored. Dont worry about being rude I deal with much worse for a living your gonna have to try a lot harder if you wanna top them.

Thomas for her "come" meant just move towards me. "Hier" was come to the front and sit. "Heel" means just walk beside me, "fuss" means focus heel beside me I taught her that way for when we were out on walks, I wanted a recall word and a walk beside me word for when we were just taking it easy. The other stuff was more formal Schutzhund stuff I was trying to teach her.

The reactivity was towards strange people and other dogs. If someone had walked up to me in the vid you would have seen her hackle growl etc. If we walked by other dogs the usual intense staring, mohawk back hair etc. I counter conditioned for ever but it only got to the point were she could be out in public, work was out of the question.
Also, when I say bite work I mean tug work. She would tug with me fine its when we started trying to transition to the helper doing some tug with her that she reacted. Very tame tug work too. The first couple months at the schutzhund club all we did was socialize her, she got treats from everyone, walked her around, I played with her around other people. Unfortunately the reactivity just wouldnt go away.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what do you do for a living?.............just curious


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Supervisor at a homeless shelter, biggest one in Canada. Wish I could bring a dog lol..there would likely be too many live bites lol so its probably best he stay home.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> You know who always moves his arms like that in trial? Ronnie Van Den Berghe from Belgium. Personally I think it looks a little goofy, but what the hell, the guy is one of the greats, he's pretty much done it all, so who am I to criticize? I'd happily move my arms like that if it would make me a better trainer, or even a pinch as good as he is. So pump away my friend, pump away!
> :smile:


Yes Susan, I watched him live one weekend - I don't know why he always does it but great guy - one of the nicest to learn from. He never suggested we walked like he did :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Haz, you have done a lot of of good work with the dog. The only criticism I would say is that *you* seem to be the drive that the *dog* should have?

Try to let the dog have the overhand a bit - it might mean letting her dominate you for a while but I don't think this will be a problem.

In any case, for such "motivated" walking (you) would have many points off for handler help.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Stefan Schaub said:


> have stop watching after 45 sec. really why do you post that??nothing on your work make sense. sorry to say that but someone should tell you that.
> 
> i know i am real rude


That is nothing to be proud of. Das ist nichts worauf man stolz sein kann!

I know you know you are rude - we know it too - but the guy is asking for advice. Mensch kapiere es endlich - niemand will nur Beleidigungen hören!!! Du bist wirklich unmöglich. Wenn Du keine Hilfe leisten kannst ist Schweigen besser.

In other words - close your cake hole.

Why don't you advise him on what he is doing wrong instead of abusing him.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Haz, you have done a lot of of good work with the dog. The only criticism I would say is that *you* seem to be the drive that the *dog* should have?
> 
> Try to let the dog have the overhand a bit - it might mean letting her dominate you for a while but I don't think this will be a problem.
> 
> In any case, for such "motivated" walking (you) would have many points off for handler help.


Really I did not know you lost points for that, thanks for the info. I know Im pretty overbearing with her. Its a bad habit that I have and I have been trying to ease up. Part of the issue is with her its non optional that she not obey immidiately once a command was learned. I did not want her to hurt anybody and being able to call her off and have her obediance solid has saved me in several potentially bad situatons in which she could have hurt someone.
That being said I will try and be more easy going with the next dog.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You don't have to be more easy-going - that is not what I meant.

Maybe you just have to let her bring out her drive and accept it for what it is. Maybe a little too less than what you would wish but go with it and maybe it will increase. 

I don't know whether you play tug or ball games with her but never start an obedience routine without ensuring that the dog is in its optimal drive. Maybe play a tug game or ball game with her and - immediately use her drive for the ball or whatever to start off heeling with her. At the beginning let her see the tug / ball and within time, hide it, under your shoulder or in a top pocket, in the rear waistband of your trainings trouser, etc. In between reward her *randomly *with this and I am sure you will see a difference.

It's not a case of being more easy-going, it's letting the dog tell you it wants to work for you and - you have to work to get to this stage.

The dog obeys you - you say she is sometimes slow to do so - the problem might be that she is not in the right drive from the beginning which will hinder her will to work.

Never start off an obedience routine with a dog that is not "yelping to get started". Build up her drive by teasing / baiting her with ball or tug AND off you go............hopefully :lol:


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> You don't have to be more easy-going - that is not what I meant.
> 
> Maybe you just have to let her bring out her drive and accept it for what it is. Maybe a little too less than what you would wish but go with it and maybe it will increase.
> 
> ...


Ahh makes sense thanks for the tips. She always has been more motivated by food then tug or balls hence why I use it. Perhaps I should jackpot more rewards randomly.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

even tho it has already been mentioned ... yes, for SURE, bring up some drive in that dog
do less feeding; that isn't bringing up drive 

timing, footwork, command voice, etc are all other minor issues that should always get better with more work, so i don't focus on that so much

if you had watched your own vids closer, you might have seen there were some nerve issues showing even in OB work. a confident dog probably won't check behind her to see what's in her shadow when it downs, etc., and that might also mean that type dog wasn't ready to be agitated for bitework yet.

fwiw, there weren't many distractions in that area that i could see ... that's why i asked, and was curious if it would have had a negative impact and turned her into more of a fear biter. the way you have said you have had to be "pre-emptive" also sounds like you may not trust her that much

but what i am feeling can't be confirmed by a short OB clip like that one, and i am the type that likes to hear more about the problems than the good stuff .. but that's just me 
...IOW, if it might be a red flag, chase it down and get on top of it early rather than later. and i'd still like to know what "put her up" means

overall hard to say definite things based on a short OB clip, and i didn't think you were looking for ways to improve OB anyway, just showing she had some in her, etc ... i would rather see the bite work 

good luck with her and hope you didn't shit can her because she wasn't what you and the TD were looking for. imo she could still be worked further and be molded into a good family dog


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> What am I doing wrong? Not being sarcastic Im curious and want to understand better. I originally took the video so I had a record of were I had gotten with her OB. I just posted cause I was bored. Dont worry about being rude I deal with much worse for a living your gonna have to try a lot harder if you wanna top them.
> 
> Thomas for her "come" meant just move towards me. "Hier" was come to the front and sit. "Heel" means just walk beside me, "fuss" means focus heel beside me I taught her that way for when we were out on walks, I wanted a recall word and a walk beside me word for when we were just taking it easy. The other stuff was more formal Schutzhund stuff I was trying to teach her.
> 
> ...


Not one of your positions is straight,your heel work is not straight,the focus is not good.
start first with the basic position with perfect focus.change position to left and right turns with perfect focus,if that is perfect you can start walking and it does not matter if you move your arms or not. when you start walking do one step by one step and than more steps,with left turns in the basic position.

like that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85nw-WD3Bqk

or that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccKfOGh-ivA

or that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3Mvh6Slnt8


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> That is nothing to be proud of. Das ist nichts worauf man stolz sein kann!
> 
> I know you know you are rude - we know it too - but the guy is asking for advice. Mensch kapiere es endlich - niemand will nur Beleidigungen hören!!! Du bist wirklich unmöglich. Wenn Du keine Hilfe leisten kannst ist Schweigen besser.
> 
> ...


i know you have a hard time when someone comes straight out. maybe you should start helping people to train a dog and than try to fix all there sh.. from previous great training. have read a few of your comments but you can not proof one of your statements with your expertise.

if you want you can talk german,if you want you can say mean things to me,i do not care.but i care if someone try to train a dog and people let him in believe that all is great and on the trial day he get hammered and the judge tells him the truth. than he starts to get upset because no one told him before. oh right that never happen.see it week for week.

make a nice movie of your training and post it and for sure i change my thinking about you


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Rick, Im still learning here so any time I post something I expect critisizm and welcome it. Rick we did not agitate her for bite work. When I played tug with her I would put some pressure on her and she was fine with it though her grips tended to be halfway. She was never agitated, what we did was played some tug with her and tried to transition the end of the rope from my hand to the helpers or TDs hand. She would get defensive when that happened. We tried me beside her with the helper just tossing the tug on the ground infront of her and pulling on the rope to make it jump she really tried to get him several times. Everything was done in prey. Everything was done only after many many sessions of meeting strangers taking food from strangers (club members) etc. 

Her issues were right from the get go. Got her when I knew enough to know that I was interested in sport / personal protection training but bought a dog that looked good but was already showing some signs of reactivity that I missed but would be remarkably obvious now..20/20 hindisite I guess.
Anyways I figured this is good she looks real protective, looks good, breeder is telling me things that to the uneducated make sense. Bought the dog figured I would do some counter conditioning with +R to calm her down a tad no problem. As she aged a bit it got really bad, as in she could meet someone on mutliple occassions take food from them and still react to their slightest movement even away from her. She could take a treat from someone she had met 5-6 times and taken food from, sniffed etc, seem fine if that person moved the wrong way not aggressively she would startle or react. This dog was taken every where she was taken camping, to the city, mechanic shops, pet stores, schutzhund etc. This dog was corrected, +R etc. 
I got her to the point where her OB was decent and her recall solid. She was able to be outside around people as long as they didnt try and touch her. However, I have small children that visit me occassionally as they do not reside with me, I have a family that I and my dogs visit a lot. She barked and growled at the kids on several occassions. 

Ultimately it became clear she would not be suitable for work, or the kind of lifestyle I live. I dont have acerage I live in a townhouse. The breeder knew a guy that had acerage and a male GSD that wanted another dog. I sold her to him for less then half of what I payed and I keep in touch with him. She gets acerage to run on and they get a pet thats well trained and a home alarm system.

And no I didnt trust her very much around other people, it was just the way she was genetically.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Not one of your positions is straight,your heel work is not straight,the focus is not good.
> start first with the basic position with perfect focus.change position to left and right turns with perfect focus,if that is perfect you can start walking and it does not matter if you move your arms or not. when you start walking do one step by one step and than more steps,with left turns in the basic position.
> 
> like that
> ...


Gotcha Ill work on this with the next dog.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> Hey Rick, Im still learning here so any time I post something I expect critisizm and welcome it. Rick we did not agitate her for bite work. When I played tug with her I would put some pressure on her and she was fine with it though her grips tended to be halfway. She was never agitated, what we did was played some tug with her and tried to transition the end of the rope from my hand to the helpers or TDs hand. She would get defensive when that happened. We tried me beside her with the helper just tossing the tug on the ground infront of her and pulling on the rope to make it jump she really tried to get him several times. Everything was done in prey. Everything was done only after many many sessions of meeting strangers taking food from strangers (club members) etc.
> 
> Her issues were right from the get go. Got her when I knew enough to know that I was interested in sport / personal protection training but bought a dog that looked good but was already showing some signs of reactivity that I missed but would be remarkably obvious now..20/20 hindisite I guess.
> Anyways I figured this is good she looks real protective, looks good, breeder is telling me things that to the uneducated make sense. Bought the dog figured I would do some counter conditioning with +R to calm her down a tad no problem. As she aged a bit it got really bad, as in she could meet someone on mutliple occassions take food from them and still react to their slightest movement even away from her. She could take a treat from someone she had met 5-6 times and taken food from, sniffed etc, seem fine if that person moved the wrong way not aggressively she would startle or react. This dog was taken every where she was taken camping, to the city, mechanic shops, pet stores, schutzhund etc. This dog was corrected, +R etc.
> ...


 
Pedigree? You told the breeder you wanted a competition sport dog? How old was she when you got her? What were the red flags and breeder explanations?


T


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Of course it doesn't matter whether or not you move your arms a certain way, obviously that has nothing to do with what makes a good handler. On the other hand, you also don't need to be hit over the head with a shovel and told you are doing nothing right. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't come as a surprise to you that you aren't perfect, few are, otherwise you wouldn't have posted the video and asked for comments (duh).

The most important thing is this is NOT brain surgery, it's SUPPOSED to be fun. You obviously are very enthusiastic, which is half the battle and will take you far. 

My suggestion is with your dog, don't be in a hurry to move from one lesson to the next. I think this is one of the biggest mistakes people make, moving forward before the dog really is ready, before he understands basic position. Don't do a bunch of different things in the beginning, don't fus, then stop, then platz, then long down, just do one thing at a time, and perfect that one thing before you move forward to the next. You must have a lot of patience, make sure your dog understands that basic position, before you move one step forward, before you teach front finishes, before you move on to the next lesson, you want to basic position to be down pat, very clear and understood by the dog. Foundation is key.

If you have access to a good club and/or someone who can act as a mentor for you, that would be the best.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> Supervisor at a homeless shelter, biggest one in Canada.



RESPECT! :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> You don't have to be more easy-going - that is not what I meant.
> 
> Maybe you just have to let her bring out her drive and accept it for what it is. Maybe a little too less than what you would wish but go with it and maybe it will increase.
> 
> ...


right and than she understand to keep her head up and sit straight and follow straight.but do not forget to say please work with me.i really believe it is now time to show what you can do on a dog,you give people advise with no sense behind that. we live in 2013 people have get smarter than that, but for that you need dog understanding.
here o a few more for you!!all first time dog handler training with me since puppy age.

dog is not 12 month old!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCxtxHpoz9s 

dog is 15 month old

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AihdvUAbdg

here dumbbell work same dog few weeks ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgeWSutzjrc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Christopher Smith said:


> RESPECT! :thumbup:


Lol said that to emphasize how many "interesting characters" I get to meet on a daily basis. Its a good job though so cant complain.

Stefan I like those vids, did you use the leash and prong to position the dog right from the get go, then used the ball to get the focus? Any good vids on teaching hind end awareness?

Susan I agree my foundation with this girl was rushed and incomplete. Ill spend more time on the basics with the next one.

Thanks for the advice every one.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Stefan Schaub said:


> i know you have a hard time when someone comes straight out. maybe you should start helping people to train a dog and than try to fix all there sh.. from previous great training. have read a few of your comments but you can not proof one of your statements with your expertise.
> 
> if you want you can talk german,if you want you can say mean things to me,i do not care.but i care if someone try to train a dog and people let him in believe that all is great and on the trial day he get hammered and the judge tells him the truth. than he starts to get upset because no one told him before. oh right that never happen.see it week for week.
> 
> make a nice movie of your training and post it and for sure i change my thinking about you


First off - I don't have a hard time with criticism and what you call "straight out" was nothing more than hitting someone over the head with a shovel as Susan Tuck already said.

Who said he's going to trial in the next few weeks. It's clear he's not in a postion to do so as yet but how is he going to learn if you knock him down before he starts.

We had some tough trainers, one or two of the girls cried because of their comments but, they were always constructive never useless as in your first post. 

My remarks in German were not "mean" as you so childishly say. They were roughly what I said in English.

I don't honestly care what you think of my training. There are so many trainers over here such as Peter Scherkl, Jogi Zank, Bert Ballon, Helmut Reiser and, and and who have the intelligence and experience to help dog handlers.

I can understand your difficulty with the English language but this doesn't excuse your post.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Stefan Schaub said:


> right and than she understand to keep her head up and sit straight and follow straight.but do not forget to say please work with me.i really believe it is now time to show what you can do on a dog,you give people advise with no sense behind that. we live in 2013 people have get smarter than that, but for that you need dog understanding.
> here o a few more for you!!all first time dog handler training with me since puppy age.
> 
> dog is not 12 month old!!!
> ...


 
I think your problem is that you underestimate others and over estimate yourself :lol:

I'm not interested in your links so I didn't look at them. I have trained with far better trainers than you have probably had hot dinners.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> First off - I don't have a hard time with criticism and what you call "straight out" was nothing more than hitting someone over the head with a shovel as Susan Tuck already said.
> 
> Who said he's going to trial in the next few weeks. It's clear he's not in a postion to do so as yet but how is he going to learn if you knock him down before he starts.
> 
> ...


again you are missing the point. you try to help people with not really one good advice. you can not proof to any one that you can train a dog.

than the best!!!"here are so many trainers over here such as Peter Scherkl, Jogi Zank, Bert Ballon, Helmut Reiser and, and and who have the intelligence and experience to help dog handlers." 
you are so RIGHT!!!
than go there!!!pay your training, learn, understand train your dog and after that have work out try to help other people.but that is my point you do not have any clues what are you talking about.if someone would tell me that i would take one of my dogs take him/her out on the field ,train and make a movie.BUT NOT YOU.

You bring here an argument that he is far away from a trial,right!!does it make it right to train from beginning on sh...NO.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think your problem is that you underestimate others and over estimate yourself :lol:
> 
> I'm not interested in your links so I didn't look at them. I have trained with far better trainers than you have probably had hot dinners.


I like this one!!that was a really good one.than there is only one question open.

WHY DID YOU NOT LEARN ANYTHING](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

No i do not over estimate my self.all what i say i can proof to you.maybe you should watch all the links and than you find out what i say is right.not to watch them is ignorant


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think we had better leave this argument. I have read about you and would question one thing? Why did you leave Germany?

You don't have to answer it. But I will not certainly not tolerate such rubbish that you spout.

I suggest we call it a truce. I do not know you and you do not know me.

Let's not bore the forum with such "muck".


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think we had better leave this argument. I have read about you and would question one thing? Why did you leave Germany?
> 
> You don't have to answer it. But I will not certainly not tolerate such rubbish that you spout.
> 
> ...


Oh now we get in detail!! maybe because i am married to an american since 2009 and maybe i have a daughter with her. or do you mean what people make up???
right it is so easy to get a green card !!see more and more brain?that is what i thought about you.i feel really bad for you


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Oh now we get in detail!! maybe because i am married to an american since 2009 and maybe i have a daughter with her. or do you mean what people make up???
> right it is so easy to get a green card !!see more and more brain?that is what i thought about you.i feel really bad for you


Stefan,

This is ridiculous - why don't you let it drop. I am absolutely not interested in your personal life - only in your canine activities in Germany.

Why don't we call a truce - lass uns die Sachen begraben (this is not "mean") it is a pretty damn good translation


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> ... Why don't we call a truce



That's a great idea.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Stefan,
> 
> This is ridiculous - why don't you let it drop. I am absolutely not interested in your personal life - only in your canine activities in Germany.
> 
> Why don't we call a truce - lass uns die Sachen begraben (this is not "mean") it is a pretty damn good translation


first you ask me why i left germany now you are not interested??




_
*Note*: Let's get back on topic, please. This belongs in PMs, if anywhere. Thank you!_


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

So..moving right along, just wondering if there are any good instructional vids or reads on the net on getting the kind of heeling I see in your vids. I liked the female pup you were training very impressive she looked like she was 5 months.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> So..moving right along, just wondering if there are any good instructional vids or reads on the net on getting the kind of heeling I see in your vids. I liked the female pup you were training very impressive she looked like she was 5 months.






Are you familiar with the Michael Ellis videos?


_Focused Heeling with Michael Ellis _is the third one.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Are you familiar with the Michael Ellis videos?
> 
> 
> _Focused Heeling with Michael Ellis _is the third one.


I have heard of them is it worth spending the $$?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> I have heard of them is it worth spending the $$?


All I can tell you is my own opinion, which is yes.


There's also a ton of free instructional Ellis clips both on Leerburg and on youtube.


----------



## Courtney Furgason (Jun 18, 2012)

There is also a website called bow wow flix. Basically its netflix for dog training videos. You pay for a subscription and can rent as many dvds as you like. It's a good option if you don't want to spend a lot of money on a dvds you may or may not actually want.
I'm not sure if they have ME videos but you can browse their selection before signing up.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Stefan Schaub said:


> dog is not 12 month old!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCxtxHpoz9s
> 
> ...


Good stuff man, hats off to you. Doing it the correct way the first time, not many people do that.


----------

